# Derelict house, 18th century, West Yorks.



## ROYALBOB (Mar 16, 2011)

Second post, another local find, the house has lots of items still inside, parts date back to the 18th century, sorry had to do a few with HDR as the detail needed to be seen.




mono window by ROYALBOB2011




fine ceiling by ROYALBOB2011




grand room by ROYALBOB2011




green door by ROYALBOB2011




arches by ROYALBOB2011




through the arched window by ROYALBOB2011




hung up by ROYALBOB2011




stairs by ROYALBOB2011




entrance by ROYALBOB2011




the fire by ROYALBOB2011




sitting room by ROYALBOB2011




gable end by ROYALBOB2011




front view by ROYALBOB2011




spare room by ROYALBOB2011




larder by ROYALBOB2011


----------



## tommo (Mar 16, 2011)

nice, the HDR isnt over done either and i really like the "hung up" pic


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 16, 2011)

nice shots, not been that long since someone was in there though the ketchup bottle is a Tesco own and looks reasonably fresh


----------



## ROYALBOB (Mar 16, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> nice shots, not been that long since someone was in there though the ketchup bottle is a Tesco own and looks reasonably fresh



Thx, its two houses, one been empty 4 years, the other grander house about 20 years tho only just made accessable


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous dereliction and photos. Love the tiny window with the books on the ledge. Really nice find.


----------



## Nobby1974 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice report Bob, I really like your shots of the arches throughout the larger house - the shuttered windows in particular. It make me sad to see such good craftmanship left to crumble away, it's so bloody wasteful


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks a good find.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grockle (Mar 18, 2011)

good pics,I wondered where our old gas fire went


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Robinson Wiley gas fire?
Lovely shots there,particularly the b&w`s.


----------

